# Ron Herman



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a blog entry from Woodworking Magazine, showing the shop of Ron Herman with his philosophy on tools. An interesting perspective on 'Good Mojo'.
Ron Herman


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. He has some very nice tools in his shop.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Great article Barb

Thanks


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post, Barb. I have always had a great deal of respect for those woodworkers who follow a traditional approach. Ron certainly has an enviable collection of hand tools


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW! That is a great collection of hand tools. I've never seen that many in one place before. I hope he gets to use them all at one point. Thanks for sharing, Barb. Very interesting.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thinking about this further, I practice mojo in my own way. For example, I try to buy new books from the Author's web site if I can. For example, I plan to by Ron Hock's sharpening book directly from him. Also, rather than make one of the Kerf Maker's that have been popular on the site, I decided to vote with my money and buy one from Bridge City Tools. I think voting with my dollars for quality is a form of good mojo.


----------

